# Which Pin Brush?



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

After reading here and Kimberly's recommendations also, it seems like I should get a good pin brush without the ball on the end of the pin, and I know these CC brushes are supposed to be good.

Kimberly recommended beechnut with 27mm pins, oblong. There are several different kinds, and I know Lina likes the brass pins for preventing static. We have some pretty dry air in winter and even sometimes in summer in the house when I'm cranking the A/C, but it's an extra 20 bucks for those and wondering if it's worth it? Is there anything special about those fusion brushes to make it work spending 50+ on? We are going to be brushing almost daily, so a good brush is worth the investment if it really does the job. Here's the page with the brushes I'm looking at:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.catshow/catid/359/cname/Brushes_by_Chris_Christensen

What do you all like to use? I did buy a chrome plated comb like the CC one for $15 at the place I'll be taking her for puppy class and probably grooming. It looked like the same thing and I wasn't sure I needed to spend the extra $ on a CC comb in that case. Mistake? I haven't cracked the package open yet, so it might be returnable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this is also an area to ask your breeder as there is a huge variety in coat in this breed. I do love the cc pin brush on all 3 of my dogs and I has the el cheapo for 6 years. But I do like different combs! Dora would have an amazing coat with a slicker so it doesn't matter but I love my greyhound comb on dash. I also tend to use the rotating comb on dora a lot but never on dash. He just has fine silky hair.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, I use something very similar to this brush just a different brand (mine is made in Germany, but I got it off petedge, it's not there anymore) http://grooming.petedge.com/-1-All-Systems-Oblong-Pin-Brush-with-Wooden-Handle-AL43010.pro?parentCategoryId=190&categoryId=214&subCategoryId=276 It works wonderfully on Pablo's hair. I invested in a long tooth CC buttercomb and fine/coarse sides and it is definitely worth the money. I have a short tooth wannabe greyhound from petedge that I use sporadically and it's OK, but if feel it pulls more on his hair. I plan on investing in a short tooth CC comb.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Neither of my dogs will tolerate the pin brushes. I did get the new CC brush with the wooden bristles and really like it. I've got the comb that Kimberly recommended also and both work really well - Tess loves to be brushed with the wooden brush and even Cody is tolerating brushing better (he's always much more tangled).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't like pin brushes at all. I've tried the CC brushes at the show and didn't like the way they glide through hair at all and it didn't feel like they were really doing anything other than stroking the hair. I've also tried Greyhound brush and liked it only a little better than the CC brush. I still prefer using a slicker brush to get all the stuff that Bugsy brings from the park out of the hair and then I comb him with CC combs which are wonderful. I know you are not suppose to use slicker brush on Havs, but with my two standards using Bugsy as the mop to wipe the floors with, I don't think a slicker does much damage in comparison.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks you guys. Sounds like this might be trial and error. I don't think she will have a real fine, silky coat as an adult, but not curly/cottony, either. something in between, I think, and I noticed when I met her mom that her coat was slight coarser on her back, though she was clipped very short, so it's hard to tell. My hunch is she will be wavy and slightly coarse, similar to her mom, but of all the puppies, I thought she had one the nicest coats, and a bit straighter looking than some of the others in her litter. Don't know if that's any indication of her adult coat.

The groomer I talked to a few weeks ago was recommending a slicker to "remove the undercoat" and then following with combing, but when I posted about that here separately, everyone said no slicker, and not to remove the undercoat. Which makes sense, since Havs don't technically shed, why would you try to remove the undercoat if it's not meant to come out? 

Confusing....

I do have a $3.00 cheap little pin brush I bought at a discount pet store with the balls on the end. Maybe I could try that first on her puppy coat to get her used to brushing, then get a better pin brush later. I'm assuming a comb is not enough. I always used a pin brush on my yorkie, that was about it, but she had fine hair and just a single coat. That brush had the balls on the end, too. 

Jill, I saw those wood ones - is that the only brush you use on them? I thought that was a special purpose tool that you use in combination with others. Or maybe they are just trying to sell you a whole set of stuff you don't need. It does look like it would be very gentle.

Maryam, the comb I bought is the same size with fine and coarse teeth as the CC one, and I can't compare not having tried the CC, so I guess I have to decide whether to return it. I of course always like to have the best quality stuff, but sometimes I overpay for a bigger name brand when there are equally good products for less, so that's why I wondered whether the CC brand was worth the bucks.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, that's the only brush I use. I also use a CC comb. I had a cheap brush & comb that I picked up around here. They both worked fine on Tess but made grooming Cody torture. If you'd like, before I invest the money into an expensive comb/brush you're welcome to try mine.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Jill. I'm sure I'll see you shortly after Violet's homecoming, so I will take a look at them then. I think I might hold off and just use what I have until I decide, maybe talk to her breeder. I think she keeps things pretty simple and doesn't necessarily invest in the really fancy, expensive tools. 

Ok, I'm starting to get excited now... with the warm weather and everybody out walking their dogs. I'll be in the club soon!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the CC pin brush works so much better than a cheaper version. I noticed a difference without a doubt. I have the 27mm and the pins are a bit longer. This is great for a med to longer coat.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Jan, which one do you have? Oblong? Brass pins or regular?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just received my brush (27 mm brass) and CC 11 buttercomb yesterday I have the worst luck with mail orders !!! The brush came with a pin missing. For $54, I expect if a pin falls out, I did it. SO, will send it back for a replacement. The comb is SOOOO heavy but it seems to do such a good job just gliding through and will probably appreciate it more when her adult coats comes in (if I keep it long). I tried the brush (they will get it back used)...I love it !!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I ended up ordering the spendy fusion one with the brass pins, oblong because I found it on eBay - basically the same price, but with less shipping charge than elsewhere. I hope it works. I have been SOOOOO good about conserving funds this past year except when it comes to the dog, then it all goes out the window. I bought a bunch of different kinds of natural treats the other day, and I don't even know what she will like yet. 15 bucks for a small vacume packed bag of dehydrated tripe. She said the agility people call it doggy crack - if you want your dog to do ANYTHING, apparently that is the treat. I'm sure it smells wonderful.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Diane kindly informed me the whole is not a missing pin but a ventilation hole. I eat crow. !!!! So now I can use my brush and not be made they sent me a defective brush. :doh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, LOL, I was just about to post about the ventilation hole. It was strange to see at first for me too, so don't think you're the only one! 

I do love my brass fusion brush and wouldn't trade it for the world. I can REALLY tell it works for static because when I brush Kubrick with the brush and then the comb I can really see the reduced static with the brush and the big increase when using the comb. Hope you like yours!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought the same thing when I received by CC brush. I asked someone at the Westminster show and they told me it was for ventilation. So don't feel bad. I love my brush and my CC combs.


----------

